# Annointing stories!



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello All! So I have a fun annointing story, and figured I would start a thread so we can all share the funny/interesting things our beloved hedgies find good enough to rub all over themselves.

So I got hungry the other afternoon, and decided to eat an orange. I peeled it as I was sitting at my desk, and left the rind pieces on my lap. I later threw them away, but I guess some of the orange juice must have soaked into my pants because later that afternoon I took Turbo out and he IMMEDIATELY starting sniffing around and licking my pants leg, right where I had peeled the orange earlier. Now, I am well aware that hedgies should not eat citrus fruit, but just for curiosity's sake, I grabbed a piece of the rind and let him sniff it. He latched on and would not let go. Finally I managed to pry it from his mouth, at which point he proceeded to annoint...all over. It was vastly entertaining.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a hilarious picture! I haven't seen Inky annoint many times, but the times he has it's been pretty funny.

Two days ago I went to the dentist for a cleaning, and they gave me a flower. I don't know why, they just did. So, I took my pink-and-red carnation home, put it in water, and thought it would be cute to get a picture of Inky next to said flower. With this intent, I collected camera, flower, and Inky. Then I set up a small blanket to take the pictures on. I laid down the flower, turned on the camera, and placed Inky artistically next to the flower. What happened next made it extremely difficult to get a picture, because I was laughing too hard! Inky turned around, hissed ferociously, and tried to slaughter the carnation! He was hissing and chomping and scratching with his paws, slobbering all over. It was really quite funny, but I stopped him because I was afraid he'd eat part of it and get sick. (Are carnations, or any flowers you know of, poisonous?) I managed one or two pictures in which Inky shows his irritation with the botanical object. I will post it as soon as I move them to the computer...

I have also seen Inky annoint with my hand, a french fry, and a chunk of petrified wood!

Edit: Here is the best picture I could get (the only that wasn't a blurr) of Inky near the flower. He's got his quills down on the side the flower is...


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

The only time Jade annointed, it was because of my scent! She chewed on a normal t-shirt(mine) and annointed! I was happy. We are meant for eachother.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Heres another pic of her annointing


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

aww those are all cute pics guys!


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Nook's never really done any funny things while annoiting. D=
But he always seems to do it after eating. o.o Like if I give him different flavored cat-food (as a treat) he'll annoit after eating it. o.o He's a goof. But I rarely see him annoit anymore. =o


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloud annoints every time i give him his medicine. the medicine is suspended in pancake syrup, so after i syringe it into his mouth he starts literally FROTHING at the mouth with this pancake syrup and then proceeds to slobber it all over himself. i must admit he does smell pretty good afterwards, haha


----------



## jbsgirl1423 (Aug 29, 2008)

one time i was laying on the couch licorice hanging from mouth and dodger on tummy then all of a sudden i feel something tugging on the licorice and there is dodger pulling on it like a dog and a tug-o-war rope.. and then he started anointing he had red quills for a week and i had a red stained shirt..


----------



## Rogue (Sep 6, 2008)

Hedgie adores my teddy bears that I sleep with every night ! ^_^ 
My sweet lil guy annoints every time he gets near them after a few cute lil chews it's gymnastic time lol. He's so flexible all I can usually think is man if I tried that ouch !


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha those pics are really funny Rogue!
everyones pics are relly cute!!!
ill have to see if i can find any of daisy..


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

whats annointinting mean. but heres a picture of my headgehog because everyone is doing it[attachment=0:1vyu0stu]09-07-08_0019.jpg[/attachment:1vyu0stu]
i just want to be populare


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

annointing is when hedgehogs lick and bite something that smells good and then creates a foam in there mouth and they spred it over there quills, quite a funny thing to watch  sometimes they wil get so into it they fall over :lol: daisy has done that quite a few times  

and btw your hedgehog is really really cute!! i love albinos. there noses are so cute and pink! :mrgreen:


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I watched Turbo annoint last night and he got so into that he litterally did a sideways somersault across the carpet. It was cute.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have yet to see Pepper annoint. Does anyone have any suggestions on any scents/flavors that can trigger annointing? I know it's different for every hedgehog, but hey, it still helps! I just want to see it for myself, because judging from the pictures, it would be absolutely adorable! :lol:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Read what ppl in this post said caused hedgies to annoint and try it. (you can't have my smell though. It worked on Jade... but i think that would be hard to obtain. Only cuz i live all the way on Pluto. It is no longer a planet! MY DIGNITY! Oh no! MY RABIES!  MOUTH FOAM!!!(no lines)) :arrow:  :ugeek: silly Zach. :roll:


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol. Yes, that would be virtually impossible to get your smell. Plus, my hedgie doesnt know you, so i dont think it would work... :lol: but yeah, i'll just look at what made the other hedgies annoint. i just figured i would ask.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

well a few things that made daisy annoint was sweet potado baby food, (wich made her orange) :lol: green beans baby food, wich she wouldint eat, just play with  once a banana.
and also an apple once of twice  oh and once i gave her a empty cereal box and she annointed with that :shock: hahaha. anyways hope that helps!!!


----------



## Rogue (Sep 6, 2008)

Fruit Loops I've heard of other hedgies annointing with them as well as my own if you have them kicking around it's worth a shot. Mine also annoints with my teddy bears , carpet , a rock and almost any male he meets Oh and my hands after cleaning ( they smell of vinegar )


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

My little girl Q anoints all the time.

Here is a picture of her the first night we had her home, tasting the comforter in our room:









And here she is anointing with a fruit loop (I am aware it is not a good idea to feed junk food to hedgehogs).: 

















I was eating some fruit loops out of the box and watching tv, and I left her crawl towards the box, curious as to what she would do I let her have one of them.

My other hedgehogs are usually less interested in new smells.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the cute little belly.  *tickle tickle!*


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww look at the little tummy!!! heeheehee :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

awww those are good pics! i like the first one when you see the teeth! hehe growl growl :lol: :roll:


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

My hedgie finally annointed (a LITTLE bit). I was wearing my boyfriend's sweatshirt, and it had the smell of cologne, and I was holding pepper. And he immediately started chewing on the sweatshirt sleeve and proceeded to spit on himself. It only lasted for like 5 seconds, but still cute! Also, last night, I had Pepper out and was cleaning his ball with a Clorox Disinfectant Wipe. It smells pretty good, so I let pepper have a sniff of it, and he just went nuts about it. He even tried to eat it, it was like playing tug of war with a dog :lol: Could this be toxic to him? The wipe wasn't very moist because they're not very new and most of the moisture has evaporated out of them, but they still smell good.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Juni still hasn't annointed...I've tried everything! I'm kind of surprised because she's very curious and loves exploring, so I'd think she'd annoint all the time...but I guess not. I babysat a friend's hedgie and he annointed right away, though- with several things! Here's one of him starting to annoint (licking) the wheel:
IMO, he looks pretty scary!


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Nook annoited after biting my finger last night. >>;
He was doing it for quite a while too.

Strange little guy. xD;


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I was at a breeders house to see their new batch and to see if I would actually like a hedgehog. Its one thing to see a picture of them and say they look cool and cute its another to hold them and say they are so adorable! The one I held was a new born. He sniffed my hand (which was a bit sweaty since i was nervous, I didn't want to hurt him) and then started to lick and nibble my palm a little bit. He then rolled over a little bit and started licking his spines. It was nice to see him do that. After that visit I made the decision that I wanted a hedgehog and Ive bee waiting ever since. 

I hope when I finally get my own that I bond with it well


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I was in the play area that's all set up for Quentin to play in, and I was just lying there watching him explore. He decided to come over and see if he could hide in my armpit, because I guess it was dark under there and he had an "oooh cave" moment. On the way under there, however, he noticed the smell of my deodorant through my shirt. He spent a few minutes licking and biting at my shirt, then proceeded to plop down and start covering himself in foam. He was at it for almost 5 minutes! I guess he really likes strawberry, because he really wanted to get at that scent. It was very cute.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

I've got a good one. I was laying on my couch holding Adrian and she was running around all over the place. She ran up to my face and smelt something as she ran by my mouth. She went over to my lips to investigate and then she started to lick the chap stick/lip balm from my lips. It was so funny she just kept licking until I realized she was probably going to bite my lip. Then she annoited all over herself. I really wished I had a camera on hand so I could've taken a pic of the moment! It was so cute!


----------



## zookeep (May 8, 2012)

I know this thread is old, but it's fun and my little Arya started anointing with the paper towel that serves as her litter in her litter box this evening. It was clean as I had just rinsed out her box and replaced the litter, but she has never done that before with her paper towels. Not to mention she totally COVERED herself in paper pulp, it was nasty! So of course it was bath time and she became the most indignant hedgie to ever live. I swear that if she didn't need to drink water to live she probably wouldn't go near her bowl. =]


----------

